# Il passivante e l’impersonale con si



## DuncanP

Con il “si” quali sono le differenze tra il passivante e l’impersonale? Perchè si usa uno piuttosto l’altro? Per esempio “Si vede i ragazzi e i bambini” è l’impersonale, mentre “Si vedono i ragazzi e i bambini” è il passivante. Ma, tutt’e due significano lo stesso cosa, o non è vero? 
 
O forse il frase “Si vedono i ragazzi e i bambini” significa lo stesso come “I ragazzi e i bambini sono visti”? Se questo è la verità, quando usate uno o l’altro?
 
Mi dispiace, ma sono un po’ confuso.


----------



## BlueWolf

"Si vede i ragazzi e i bambini" è grammaticalmente sbagliato. Non puoi usare con la stessa identica frase sia il si passivante che quello impersonale. Entrambi sono utilizzati per esprimere la stessa idea di fondo, ma con una costruzione diversa. Nel si impersonale manca il soggetto mentre nel passivante è espresso (ed è sempre quello che subisce l'azione anche se il verbo è in forma attiva).

Là si mangiano le pizze --> (Là le pizze sono mangiate) --> Si passivante
Là si mangia --> Si impersonale


----------



## daniele712

DuncanP said:


> Con il “si” quali sono le differenze tra il passivante e l’impersonale? Perchè si usa uno piuttosto che l’altro? Per esempio “Si vede i ragazzi e i bambini” è l’impersonale, mentre “Si vedono i ragazzi e i bambini” è il passivante. Ma, tutt’e due significano la stessa cosa, (non è) vero?
> 
> O forse la frase “Si vedono i ragazzi e i bambini” significa lo stesso come “I ragazzi e i bambini sono visti”? Se questo è vero( non questa è la verità), quando usate uno o l’altro?
> 
> Mi dispiace, ma sono un po’ confuso.


Ti lascio un link,con esempi  anche in inglese,che spiega l'uso del 'si'
http://www.locuta.com/Si.html

Forse tu intendi :
Lui si vede i ragazzi e i bambini. Nell'esempio il si non é impersonale (qui si ha un valore rafforzativo puoi scrivere lui (si) vede i ragazzi e i bambini).
si vede per esser reso impersonale richiede il che (come altri verbi  ma non tutti lo richiedono )
si vede che non sono capaci, si dice che sono dei marziani , si vede che non  era destino

ps di solito si vede qualcuno  'fare' qualcosa e cambia anche il senso di vedere (e potenzialmente la costruzione).
Si vede togliere(negare aggiungere ect.) è una forma composta che prevede costruzioni sempre passive dove non possono ingenerarsi confusioni:
i bambini e i ragazzi si vedono togliere i giocattoli;
i bambini e i ragazzi si vedono imporre nuove regole .


----------



## DuncanP

Grazie! Adesso mi è più chiaro. Intendevo che la frase “si vede i ragazzi e i bambini” fosse l’impersonale non con il soggetto “Lui”. Però, adesso posso capire che quando c’è un soggetto come “i ragazzi e bambini”, la farse usa il passivante quindi il verbo “vedere” deve essere nella forma terzo persona plurale – “vedono”.   Per me la chiave che mi avete dato è che l’impersonale non ha un soggetto direttamente dopo il verbo.


----------



## daniele712

Di niente!


----------



## BlueWolf

DuncanP said:


> Per me la chiave che mi avete dato è che l’impersonale non ha un soggetto direttamente dopo il verbo.



Esatto, infatti impersonale vuol dire proprio "senza persona", cioè senza soggetto.


----------



## biscortina

Ciao a tutti,

Non sono sicura che le frasi seguenti riguardo all'uso di "si passivante" siano corrette. Chi mi potrebbe aiutare?

1.Le mele si mangiano tutti i giorni? 
   - Sì, _le_ _si_ mangiano tutti i giorni. 
2.(nel caso del tempo composto): Le mele si sono mangiate tutti i giorni?
   - Sì,_ le si_ sono mangiate tutti i giorni.
3.(assieme con il verbo modale): Le mele si devono mangiare tutti i giorni?
   - Sì,_ le si _devono mangiare tutti i giorni.
4.(nel caso del tempo composto): Le mele si _sono_(?)dovute mangiare tutti i giorni?
   -Sì, _le si sono_ dovute mangiare tutti i giorni.
5.(con la forma "reflessivo"): Ci si sono lavati i capelli?
   -Sì,_ li ci si _(?)sono lavati.
6.(assieme con il verbo modale): Ci si sono dovuti lavare i capelli?
  -Sì, li ci si (?)sono dovuti lavare.
  ...ma mi suonano male le frasi 5 e 6. 

Grazie in anticipo.
biscortina


----------



## Necsus

biscortina said:


> Non sono sicura che le frasi seguenti riguardo all'uso di "si passivante" siano corrette. Chi mi potrebbe aiutare?


Ciao, biscortina. Ci sono svariate altre discussioni in cui si parla di si passivante e/o impersonale:

ci si scambia/scambiano i regali 
Valore grammaticale della particella "Si" 
camion 
Il si impersonale 
disputatosi 
si soffre 
Ci si lava o lavano le mani? 
Mi chiamo, mi chiamano 
La particella si


----------



## biscortina

Ciao Necsus,

Dopo aver letto questo: http://grammaticaitaliana.blogspot.com/2007/08/il-si-passivante.html 
pensavo che la frase con il complemento oggetto fosse "si passivante" e
la frase senza oggetto diretto fosse "si impersonale".
Ma mi sembra che tutto questo non sia semplice. + 
Nell'altro sito ho letto la frase seguente: La neve si vede da lontano 
come un esempio di "si passivante". La parola "la neve" è oggetto della frase?

biscortina


----------



## infinite sadness

biscortina said:


> 1.Le mele si mangiano tutti i giorni?
> - Sì, _le_ _si_ mangiano tutti i giorni.
> 2.(nel caso del tempo composto): Le mele si sono mangiate tutti i giorni?
> - Sì,_ le si_ sono mangiate tutti i giorni.
> 3.(assieme con il verbo modale): Le mele si devono mangiare tutti i giorni?
> - Sì,_ le si _devono mangiare tutti i giorni.
> 4.(nel caso del tempo composto): Le mele si _sono_(?)dovute mangiare tutti i giorni?
> -Sì, _le si sono_ dovute mangiare tutti i giorni.
> 5.(con la forma "reflessivo"): Ci si sono lavati i capelli?
> -Sì,_ li ci si _(?)sono lavati.
> 6.(assieme con il verbo modale): Ci si sono dovuti lavare i capelli?
> -Sì, li ci si (?)sono dovuti lavare.
> ...ma mi suonano male le frasi 5 e 6.


Secondo me le frasi sono corrette anche se non sono frasi che si usano tutti i giorni.
Nelle frasi 5 e 6 è assolutamente necessario togliere le particelle _*li*_.
Nelle prime 4 frasi è opportuno togliere le particelle _*le*_ , che a mio avviso sono ripetizioni pleonastiche.



biscortina said:


> Dopo aver letto questo: http://grammaticaitaliana.blogspot.com/2007/08/il-si-passivante.html
> pensavo che la frase con il complemento oggetto fosse "si passivante" e
> la frase senza oggetto diretto fosse "si impersonale".
> Ma mi sembra che tutto questo non sia semplice. +
> Nell'altro sito ho letto la frase seguente: La neve si vede da lontano
> come un esempio di "si passivante". La parola "la neve" è oggetto della frase?


Secondo me la neve è il soggetto della frase (la neve viene vista).


----------



## biscortina

Grazie mille, Necsus!
Tutte le discussioni controverse  sono molto interessanti.

Saluti
biscortina
-----


infinite sadness said:


> Nelle frasi 5 e 6 è assolutamente necessario togliere le particelle _*li*_.
> Nelle prime 4 frasi è opportuno togliere le particelle _*le*_ , che a mio avviso sono ripetizioni pleonastiche.



Ciao infinite sadness,
Riguardo alla frase 5 non capisco bene perchè non abbia bisogno della particella *li *? Non è  l'oggetto della frase? -come la seconda frase seguente: Hai comprato il libro? -Sì,* l'*ho comprato. O sbaglio?
Aiutami!

Saluti
biscortina


----------



## infinite sadness

OK, ma scrivere "li ci si" è un po' troppo cacofonico.


----------



## biscortina

Tante grazie, infinite sadness.(sei così triste?)
Ho capito! 


Saluti
biscortina


----------



## Necsus

biscortina said:


> Nell'altro sito ho letto la frase seguente: 'La neve si vede da lontano' come un esempio di "si passivante". La parola "la neve" è oggetto della frase?


La neve è il _soggetto grammaticale_ della frase, l'elemento di riferimento del predicato, mentre il _soggetto logico_ è chi compie realmente l'azione, in questo caso chi vede la neve.


biscortina said:


> 5. Ci si sono lavati i capelli?
> - Sì,_ li ci si _(?)sono lavati.
> 6. Ci si sono dovuti lavare i capelli?
> - Sì, li ci si (?)sono dovuti lavare.
> Riguardo alla frase 5 non capisco bene perchè non abbia bisogno della particella *li *?


Non ce ne sarebbe bisogno perché è una ripetizione non necessaria, ma se proprio tu volessi mettercela, dovresti dire: 
- Sì, *ce se li* sono lavati;
- Sì, *ce se li* sono dovuti lavare.
Infatti nell'italiano moderno, in caso di combinazione di pronomi/particelle atoni, il complemento oggetto viene sempre dopo gli altri.
QUI puoi vedere un quadro riassuntivo di pronomi atoni e particelle.


----------



## geon79

Cara Biscortina,
Nelle tue frasi c'è parecchia confusione ma sono completamente in disaccardo con le correzioni di infinite sadness.



biscortina said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 1.Le mele si mangiano tutti i giorni?
> - Sì, _le_ _si_ mangiano tutti i giorni.
> 2.(nel caso del tempo composto): Le mele si sono mangiate tutti i giorni?
> - Sì,_ le si_ sono mangiate tutti i giorni.
> 3.(assieme con il verbo modale): Le mele si devono mangiare tutti i giorni?
> - Sì,_ le si _devono mangiare tutti i giorni.
> 4.(nel caso del tempo composto): Le mele si _sono_(?)dovute mangiare tutti i giorni?
> -Sì, _le si sono_ dovute mangiare tutti i giorni.
> 5.(con la forma "reflessivo"): Ci si sono lavati i capelli?
> -Sì,_ li ci si _(?)sono lavati.
> 6.(assieme con il verbo modale): Ci si sono dovuti lavare i capelli?
> -Sì, li ci si (?)sono dovuti lavare.
> ...ma mi suonano male le frasi 5 e 6.



Tutti gli esempi 1-4 sono di si passivante. Essendo passivante, "le mele" sono il soggetto della frase e quindi il verbo va accordato col soggetto. Notare che con il si passivante è più naturale usare il soggetto dopo il verbo (quindi la 1 verrebbe: "si mangiano le mele tutti i giorni?"), ma non è obbligatorio. 
Le risposte 1-4 non sono, invece, scorrette. Se continui a usare il si passivente, le mele restano sempre il soggetto della frase. Non puoi usare il pronome personale complemento oggetto "le", sarebbe come dire "me ci vado" al posto di "io ci vado" . "Le" non è semplicemente pleonastico, è proprio sbagliato... Potresti dire però "Sì, _quelle _si mangiano tutti i giorni", per sottolineare il soggetto (per esempio per sottointendere che le pere, invece, si mangiano meno frequentemente).
Come alternativa puoi usare il si impersonale. In questo caso il verbo è attivo quindi le mele sono il complemento oggetto e si può usare "le". Tuttavia il varbo rimane sempre alla terza persona singolare, come sempre succede col si impersonale. Il risulatato per 1 è: "Sì, le si mangia tutti i giorni". La 2 diventa in questo caso: "Sì, le si è mangiate tutti i giorni" perché il participio passato si accorda con i pronomi complemento oggetto che lo precedono (pensa ad esempio alla stessa frase attiva senza si impersonale : "Sì, le ho mangiate tutti i giorni").
Il verbo dovere non cambia nulla, valgono le stesse correzioni e gli stessi accordi. In più c'è l'alternativa "Sì, si deve/si è dovuto mangiarle tutti i giorni" (mettendo cioè la particella pronominale sull'infinito e non facendo l'accordo con il participio "dovuto").

Gli esempi 5 e 6 sono assurdi. Un verbo non può essere contemporaneamente passivo e riflessivo! Si può usare esclusivamente il si impersonale. Quindi diventa: "Si sono lavati i capelli" (semplice si riflessivo; il soggetto qui è sottinteso, notare che il verbo si accorda con il soggetto "le donne si sono lavat_e _etc.") senza si impersonale. 
Con il si impersonale: "Ci si è lavati i capelli". Il "ci" in questo caso è il pronome riflessivo per la forma impersonale. Il participio passato è sempre al maschile plurale, indipendentemente dall'eventuale complemento oggetto: "Ci si è lavati la fronte". Le risposte sono da correggere, ma "li" va bene. Il problema è che "ci" (il pronome riflessivo indiretto in questo caso) deve essere messo prima di "li" (il complemento oggetto) e quindi si trasforma in "ce". Ovviamente, per quanto detto prima, il verbo va al singolare. Il risultatato è: "Sì, ce li si è lavati". Se suona male è perché è meglio non usare più di due particelle pronominali di seguito. Notare che anche in questo caso il participio passato concorda con il pronome personale complemento oggetto che lo precede. Se si parlasse di mani invece che di capelli si direbbe: "Sì, ce le si è lavate" (ma "Sì, ci si è lavati le mani"). 
Il verbo dovere non combia nulla "Sì, ce li si è dovuti lavare" per i capelli e "Sì, ce le si è dovute lavare" per le mani. Tuttavia, se mettiamo le particelle pronominali attaccate all'infinito, il "ci" (o "ce") si ritrasforma nel solito "si" (o se) riflessivo: "Sì, si è dovuto lavarseli". 

Un po' lunga, ma spero che tutto sia chiaro.

Ciao,
Geon

Postilla: non avevo visto le altre fantasiose sequenze di particelle pronominali. L'ordine, per italiano, è in realtà semplice. I locativi "ci" e "vi" vanno sempre per primi insieme alle particelle indirette (complemento di termine), seguono le particelle dirette, poi il si passivante o impersonale e infine il partitivo ne. Le particelle indirette e i locativi cambiano da "-i" ad "-e" solo quando sono seguiti da una particella diretta o "ne" (attenzione: "gli" e "le" si trasformano il "glie" che va incollato alla particella che lo segue). Si passivante e impersonale diventano "se" solo prima di "ne" (anche perché è l'unica particella che può seguirli) Cerco di fare un buon numero di esempi:

- Ci (o vi) si arriva in macchina (= Si arriva là in macchina). Locativo + impersonale.
- Lo si può acquistare a rate (= Si può acquistare ciò a rate). Oggetto + impersonale.
- Gli si può credere (= Si può credere a lui). Complento di termine + impersonale.
- Se ne usa solo la polpa (= Si usa sola la polpa di ciò). impersonale + ne
- Ci (o vi) si trovano i funghi. (= i funghi vengono trovati là). Locativo + passivante.
- Le si dettero tutti i torti (= Tutti i torti vennero dati a lei). Complemento di temine + passivante
- Se ne vedono molte in giro (= Molto di quelle sono viste in giro). Passivante + ne.
- Me le hanno vendute (= Hanno venduto quelle a me). Termine + oggetto.
- Ce ne offrirono pochi (= Offrirono a noi pochi di quelli). Termine + ne.
- Gliel'ho già spiegato (= Ho già spiegato ciò a lui/a lei). Termine + oggetto.
- Le si danno troppi regali (= Troppi regali sono dati a lei). Termine + passivante.
- Ci si lava i capelli (= Si lava i capelli a sé stessi). Termine + impersonale

Le cose non cambiano con tre particelle (anche se suona male usarne tre comunque, specialmente col ne):
- Ce li si lava (= Si lava quelli a sé stessi). Termine + oggetto + impersonale
- Ce se ne trovano molti (= Molti di quelli vengono trovati là). Locativo + passivante + ne.
- Glielo si è già spiegato (= Si è gia spiegato ciò a lui/a lei) Termine + oggetto + impersonale

Devo dire che le versioni delle frasi 5 e 6 di Necsus mi suonano peggio degli originali...

Ciao,
Geon


----------



## biscortina

Ciao geon79,

Tante grazie per la tua spiegazione completa e molto utile.


> Un po' lunga, ma spero che tutto sia chiaro.


Sì, ora tutto chiaro! Quando vi ho fatto questa domanda, io non era mai sicura della differenza 
tra il passivante e l'impersonale con si.
Pensavo che le frasi 5 & 6 vi sembrassero possibilmente un po' strane e in realità non intendo parlare mai così, ma
volevo sapere la varia possibilità delle combinazioni delle particelle e dei pronomi personali, ecc. 
Grazie a voi tutti penso di esser riuscuito a capire meglio la costruzione di quelle. (il passivante e l'impersonale)

A parte questo, c'è ancora una domanda dell'uso di "ci" locativo dagli essempi:
 1._*Ci *_si arriva in macchina (locativo + impersonale)
 2._*Ce *_se ne trovano molti (locativo + passivante + ne)

Cioè perché nella seconda frase si usa "ce" e non "ci" come la prima frase?
Da cosa dipende la forma "ci" e "ce" locativo ?

Saluti
biscortina


----------



## biscortina

Ciao, vorrei esprimere precisamente di nuovo la mia domanda:
Secondo la regola mostrata:

*"Le particelle indirette e i locativi cambiano da "-i" ad "-e" solo quando sono seguiti da una particella diretta o "ne"

*Sarebbe a dire che anche se "ci"locativo non è seguito da "ne" in questo caso _direttamente,_ questa regola è in vigore?

Saluti
biscortina


----------

